# Prayers for Grimm & I



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

This is my worst nightmare/dream-come-true. I am to take Grimm to see/be seen/ participate in(?) a GROUP CLASS on Saturday at 3pm!







We don't know the teacher, either! DH forgot to tell her my German is limited, too!









I am frantic. (Grimm has had reactive on-lead doggy issues) The training went great at send-away to correct doggy reactivity onlead, but since then, we have been bombarded by off-leash aggressive dogs who race up to Grimm frontal assault or from behind. While he now will walk by other dogs with a stern "Leave it" "Heel" command, he is tense-- hackles up, glancing behind us to see if the other dog is coming. Very soon after passing the other dog, he is relaxed, hackles down again. There is no lunging, barking. BUT... I keep him_ moving_, because he still wants to try his old habit of locking on visually.. I cannot permit that, as it can lead to explosion. I correct it when he starts the visual too-long-a-look thing. Usually, we can walk right by-- even though he tries to peek behind him and his hair is raised.

BUT.. this will be a CLASS setting. In a strage location. Everyone will have dogs, Grimm will need to down, sit, etc, and NOT glare or start the too-long a look thing. I feel I can correct him, but... this is scary as heck.









Another issue: Last winter we were at this same place. A woman allowed her intact 3 year old Giant Schnauzer male to lunge/bark at Grimm, who of course responded-- yanking the woman off her feet. I hope he does not remember this-- and instead _remembers that I am in charge_, moreso than then.









That is what this is about. Please pray that I can be the strong leader Grimm needs. I have used a throw-chain at Grimm's heavily furred neck (not often enough lately-- hence the visual locking-on attempts?) to startle him out of the behavior, as my hands are super-weak. It would not be allowed at this class.







Anyway, *please pray that I can radiate enough strong leadership that Grimm relaxes*... in a GROUP setting on Saturday!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

My Cyrus is Leash reactive as well. Barking lunging and very fearsome (under control now, thank goodness) 

But in a Class setting he was Stellar!! Totally ignores other dogs..

The trainer was shocked to learn that he had issues. I hope this is the case for you and Grimm.

But remember to stay Calm, If it does not turn out well, you can always leave and try again.

No pressure, just enjoy yourself. Go in to this with the attitude that you will succeed and have a great time.

You and Grimm are GREAT. Believe in Grimm and yourself.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Queen of the walk is also Queen of the Group Class! You can do it Patti. Just go in with the same mentality that you use on your walks. You will take care of Grimm. If someone else is not controling their dog you need to be assertive to show Grimm that YOU will handle the situation. Should another dog bother Grimm like the GS did let the teacher know- trust me, teachers do not see everything.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Patti you and Grimm make a great team. You can do this. Have faith in your furbaby, he will make you proud.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I really appreciate the encouragement, ThreeDogs (Hi Stella!), Amaruq and Danielle. I wish I felt better about this. This is exactly what Grimm and I need-- a class, a trainer, a group. They may not be thrilled with my choke.chain method, I believe they are more positive-only.... I will have to see when I get there. I will do the best I can. I am really anxious that he will get out of control and harm me (drag me). He IS voice responsive.. I gotta remember to use my "Thundering PFUUUIII." Gotta be positive, firm, decisive, a real leader to Grimm, show him that he HAS a boss who can and will take care of anything.

Crap. We walked by 3 dogs today, Grimm walked right by-- tense, hair up, wanted to look too long-- but he did it with my commands. Then, tonight, a fireball of a feisty longcoat Dachshund exploded at Grimm, who exploded back-- until I PFUUIIII'd, and he dropped himself to the pavement, all embarrassed.. but still wanting to peek at the other dog. We heeled away nicely after that, even though he hoped to peek behind us, still, and I had to correct. SIGH. A group class.. what am I thinking?? I had better remember that I am Queen come Saturday!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Patti,

No matter what method you use to train your dog there will always be someone out there who knows better







or will disagree. you have to use what works for your dog.

If they don't like it to bad. You and Grimm are a great team.

As for the "what was I thinking" You were thinking that a class is going to be so much FUN!!! I love classes!!!!

I can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks, ThreeDogs! I wanna have the kind of success you and sweetie Cyrus have had! I need a shot of courage to go to this class, though.. sure hope Grimm doesn't drag me like he used to. I can't drink alcolohol to calm nerves, but I have an orange popsicle I am saving for after the class. Please God, let it be a VICTORY popsicle!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

BE CONFIDENT. I agree with Ruq, Queen of the Walk is Queen of the Class. Plus, classes are fun! I love being able to work Ris around other dogs and it really helps her see that other dogs aren't that big of a deal. I think it will help Grimm a lot to realize that he needs to work even though other dogs are around and he'd rather play.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: Prayers for Grimm & I*

Paging HRH Patti, Queen of the Walk your royal personage is requested to attend a royal gala on Saturday. Please bring along your obedient servant the gorgeous sabled wonder dog, Grimm.









Remember what has got you this far.....ATTITUDE and CONFIDENCE. Turn both of these and queenliness on the other group participants. If another dog tries to bound up to you and Grimm, give them the same how dare you look and attitude. I agree with continuing to use the techniques that have brought success so far and continue with the same collar that is working. 

Will look forward to hearing how the class goes and how many converts to the Grimm fan club there are afterwards









P.S. A wet noodle whack for the subject line...scared me when I read it!!!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

OOOHHHHH Patti, did you loose your in control attitude.

Don't get up tight, just relax, if you feel yourself stressing out and tightening up take four deep breaths exhaling slowly then raise your shoulders up and just let them drop and a big sigh.

This might be a really good place to work with Grimm, timing your verbal corrections and praise. I see you are giving the verbal corrections and it seems he understands, just make sure you get the praise in the routines also, or you will end up with a pouty sullen Grimm.

Val


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

LOL Nora!! Your post made me laugh-- but you are SO right! I gotta use my.... Queenitude! Is that even a word?

Jamie, CONFIDENT. You are right. I need to remember that!

Val, I do praise him-- I wait until we have passed another dog, his hackles are no longer up, he sometimes makes eye contact, and I say "Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiine...." in a warm, soothing voice. That's the praise tone Grimm eats up, and it doesn't over-stim him.

Calm. Confident. Queen. I can do this. I dunno how yet... but somehow someway, I can, I hope!!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Prayers for Grimm & I*

OMG I thought you guys got hit by a car or were diagnosed with cancer.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah I freaked when I saw the subject!!!!

Hey Queenie YOU ROCK and Grimm rolls with YOUR punches!!!! Group class will be great!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What the heck is with all the off lead dogs? 

And can you carry a walking stick? Nordic walking is pretty popular in Europe, eh? 

I almost wonder what would happen (probably something along the lines of: oh, Patti was attacked by a dog based on Jean's advice) if you were to step up on one of those hoodlums and gave them the business-get AWAY FROM MY DOG kind of thing? 

As for the class, fake it til ya make it, Queenie! 

What I know now that I didn't way back was that I can stop doing things in a class if I am having trouble, or my dog is having trouble. Because the minute I am feeling lost, my dogs are like...oh crap...we are so screwed...can we get an owner who knows her left from her right? 

Can't wait to get the write up on the class!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Prayers for Grimm & I*

Nah. You'll be fine. There is something about group classes that all of the dogs (except one, there is always one. But it won't be Grimm) that they're mellow, groovy, and totally in tune with their self-possessed wolf genes. 

Trust me. We've taken thousands of classes. (ok, maybe not that many. Well, thousands of dollars in classes!







) I'm trying to figure out how I can take all those dogs and owners with me whenever Camper and I go anywhere and everywhere, because while he's pretty cool; in class, he is a model dog. Not like the crazy beat-up-the-policeman-at-the-airport super model, but the slink down the catwalk perfectly, while looking stunning, and never say a word model. 

And when *I* mess up (which I do, and often) the instructor notices it, immediately (within seconds), rushes over and says things like, "you need to praise him 1.2 seconds faster, so that he understands that you're praising him for stopping, not sitting after the stop." Ah, ok. So next time, I'm blurting out the praise, and she rushes over and again and reminds me to keep my voice very quiet, a whisper, because otherwise it sounds like I'm yelling at him. 

I love group classes. Get there early. Bring a note from U. that says, "My lovely wife does not speak German so well. Please be kind to her and sppeeeakkk sloooowwwlly ." And hand it to her ahead of time so that she can read it before the other students can read it. I like arriving at class ahead of time and hanging around after (if there's not other classes immediately before and after). 

I subtly eavesdrop on the trainer's conversations with other students. There are often golden drops of wisdom being imparted in those conversations. I work my dog when I'm loitering, which gives the instructor time to watch me (which they'll kind of do even when they're talking to other students.) Then she'll have a better idea of how I interact with my dog when she has time for me. I often hear things like "I was watching you do X before class... so how about if you try it this way instead?" 

I love tiny picky suggestions. The little things are often the keys that open doors, not just the big stuff. And I'll tell my instructor that. I want ALL criticism. I've developed a thick skin. Some students are sensitive, so some instructors hold back on the really picky stuff. Not me, and my trainers have told me it's nice to know that. So if you want that, say so. Or have U. put it in your letter. 

Final suggestion, Grimm has a great Focus/watch/look at me command, right? Work on that like crazy before class. If he starts to get distracted in class, just give him that command. No reasonable professional trainer will be bothered if you're redirecting your dog back to you. A screwy distracted dog can be bothersome while the trainer is speaking to the group. An owner that's giving quiet commands to keep her dog on task isn't a problem. In fact, just the opposite. All the other owners will be soooo jealous.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Prayers for Grimm & I*

Kathy, thank you for the enouragement!







Right now especially, it really means so much to me. Thank you! I will try my best.

I keep envisioning Grimm <span style="color: #CC33CC">EXPLODNG-- CONSTANTLY</span>.







I envision him dragging me across the class, other dogs scattering, owners screaming in fear, Grimm getting free, terrorizing villages, people with torches.. you get the idea. And all that before I even introduce myself in broken German.









Jean, I have no idea why so many ticked-off little off-lead dogs here. They all have free reign to blast up to other on-lead dogs and furiously detonate.







I think their highly exalted "lapdog status" makes the owners leave them offlead.

Lori, Thank you for the guidance. I am like you, I CRAVE criticism, cos I can USE it! Know? Each bit of info I do run through my own filters, but, I drink it all in-- anything that can help Grimm and I be a better TEAM.. I absolutely crave! I will re-read your post tomorrow morning before I go to the class. I need to try to ground and center myself.









Grimm's watch command is fine when another dog is not there. My biggest concern is the initial reaction of Grimm to "Hey, this is a new place, and.. hey!" a DOG! Over there! And, another dog.. closer! And one coming right at me?!" etc.

During this class, I cannot use the throw-chain tossed at his neck/shoulder to startle him for correction while I am there. I will only be able to use the choke-chain collar.... but, I also have my voice. I will use that, and my attitude, and leash corrections. "Leave it" and "Out" will be the order of the day... unless of course the above scenario happens, in that case, watch for us on the nightly international news!

Know what? I believe you guys. When a class gets started, heeling, sitting, downing.. if Grimm is doing those excersises, Grimm will "get it" that it is a class, and behave pretty okay. *My angst is for the initial intro where we will NOT be heeling. Keeping him moving helps a little bit with being able to correct for the visual lock-on before the explosions...... a down-stay while we settle into this doggy-filled area will make him unreachable to me. *







I do not know what I will do in the beginning. I will DEFINITELY get there early, though, Lori!


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Patti, a couple of thoughts/suggestions....envision Grimm being perfectly composed, sitting quietly at your side. I had a wise friend many years ago that always said "Thoughts, create." If you envision Grimm being as perfect as possible it will help to settle you and in turn settle him.

At the beginning of class during the getting settled phase will Grimm sit in front of you and give eye contact more easily that sitting or downing at your side? When Cain was younger and much more easily distracted I would use the front position to give him fewer options of where to look. Kind of hard to miss Mom standing directly in front of you gazing at you like you are just the most wonderful dog in the whole world.







Okay I am daffy about my boy! LOL Also sometimes I had to keep telling myself he is drop dead gorgeous because that was the only positive I could think of that moment.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Prayers for Grimm & I*

But Cain IS drop-dead gorgeous!







Thanks for the suggestions. With him sitting directly in front, I cannot correct him should he decide to visually lock on to another dog and start a bad reaction. I will have to have him on my side in heel position. Man.. I will get there early. I will try envisioning him doing well. That would be easier if his hackles were not up and him trying to lock on visually to each dog on our walks. A few off-lead aggressive dogs per week, and this is the result. I should have been and should be more consistant with firm corrections for the initial trying to peek at the other dog, too. Seriously though.. I will try hard to envision success. Thank you!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Patti, I am with Nora, envision Grimm being perfect.. 

I have learned that you get what you expect from your dog, so if you expect he/she is going to act up that is exactly what they do.

If Grimm does act up give him the big Voice and the stare that means that thunder and lightening is going to rain down on his head if he doesn't shape up.

In class every chance you get to praise for good behavior do so. That way Grimm will know that is what makes Patti happy. I think Grimm wants to keep Patti happy, but some times he is just Grimm (young workingline) that gets a little side tracked.

Val


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Val, are you inside Grimm's furry blockhead? I swear.. you always seem to have an incredible, unbelievable talent for seeing exactly how he thinks! You are really gifted this way!

Okay, envision good behavior. Remember The Voice. The stare. Lots of happy, soothing upbeat praise.. we can DO this.. we can WORK this!! Thank you, Val!! (thanks Cheyenne too.. I know you are there in the background, giving advice-- maybe even heckling LOL!)


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Not heckling, we would never do that because at one time or another, we have felt embarrassed by our dogs.

Patti you can do this...... Ya tell Grimm I said he should behave or I will have to figure out a way to come to Germany and have a little "Come to Jesus" meeting with him. Tell him he really doesn't want that.

Val


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

If Val is coming to Germany, I'm stowing away in her luggage







. Tell Grimm he doesn't want two Aunties there to give him the what for!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Nora do you think they would let both of us in to the country at the same time. LOL .


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I thought the dog, or the original poster were dying or something.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Val they'd let us in the country but with generalized warning to hide all the small, off leash dogs.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

We did it!! We went to a real dog class!! Initially, Grimm wanted to explode at the first dog to arrive, and tried-- barked once, semi-lunged.. but, I used my Thundering PFUUUIII, and jingled the throw-chain in my hand. (can't use it there, but the sound alone was a reminder to him) 

The whole time, Grimm was distracted, did not heel worth a darn (and this is the dog who heels PERFECTLY in the park off leash!), went all over the place in distractability..... but we did it. We went with the group, did all the excersises with the other dogs and handlers. I felt shocked by how crazy Grimm was while trying to heel him! We managed, but just barely. It was our first time in such a setting.

A female dog disobeyed during an offlead recall, and zoomed straight up to Grimm-- he lunged and barked at that-- hair up-- but was fine through the rest of the class. He did not get to play with another dog or interact at all.. that is understandable. Dogs are never allowed to meet on-lead in this class.

At the very end, we did something extra! The teacher had me do a retrieve with Grimm! He did great. Sadly, she wants the reward for the retrieve to be a treat. Grimm's reward for a retrieve has always been a second toy, and if just 1 toy is present, i toss the toy back to him as reward.. as i did today. Grimm is usually a piggy, but has zero interest in snacks when a toy is involved. The teacher says retrieval is all about that the toy belongs to ME. I agree, but.. he doesn't want a treat then.

Anyway, we did not do wonderful. But, we did it! A strange place, in a foreign language, with 5 other dogs. We did not do perfect at all. But, we did not do too terribly, either-- no dog fights. Grimm gave great focus-for-treat during the brief times he actually did semi-heel and not be all over the place in distractions.

The class is 10 weeks long. It costs 90 Euro. Hubby says if we go to the foodbank every week, we can do this!!

A dog class!! A class I can walk to! We survived! Grimm and I did not do super, but we managed. It is a start! 

My goal: After 10 weeks, my hope is that 
1.)Listening to Momma when other dogs are around will become econd-nature to Grimm, and that 
2.) The "wow" factor of other dogs will diminish. 

Can these things happen? Are they likely?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Mr. NaughtyBody(Grimm) in Doofus Class!*

.. forgot to add.. Val and Nora, you are still coming to visit, right?


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Mr. NaughtyBody(Grimm) in Doofus Class!*

doofus class
















you went in and completed what you started! 
that is an accomplishment. you didn't let fear get in your way.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Mr. NaughtyBody(Grimm) in Doofus Class!*

Thank you, Elsie! We survived it!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Mr. NaughtyBody(Grimm) in Doofus Class!*

Patti, if all dogs and owners were perfect what would be the reason to have classes. Classes are just for what you and Grimm need, a place to practice.

Yea for surviving, I think it was a bit more than that and you are just being to hard on yourself. 

So just think what it will be like to complete the 10 week class. Oh by the way, I have never agreed 100% with any trainer that I worked with. 

Now in the next few weeks it will become a bit more fun...

Val

PS, I really wish I could afford to take off and come to Germany. Maybe some day.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Patti just remember be calm and have it in your head you are alfa bitch and Grimm better remember that. And Val is right this is why there are classes for dogs like Grimm. A lot of it is in the tone of your voice with I'm sure you heard a thousand times. And when you get Grimm under control I will be willing to send his big brother Jero over. LOL


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: Mr. NaughtyBody(Grimm) in Doofus Class!*

Patti, if all the dogs in class were perfect where would the fun be?? LOL At the end of ten weeks you will look back and be surprised at how scary it seemed.

This is just what you and Grimm need, a place to practice all the new skills you have learned and for the novelty to wear off for Grimm.

I would love to come to Germany someday. I have 2 friends that have gone to the Bundessieger (I know I butchered the spelling) and keep urging me to consider going with them one of these years.

I am so proud of you for overcoming your fear and pushing forward to help Grimm learn.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It's an entirely new environment for Grimm, I wouldn't expect him to be perfect, and it sounds like everyone survived just fine.







Just based on my class experiences, the first week is the MOST exciting (and distracting) -new place, new dogs, new everything. 

I think he'll be a bit better next week, and even better the week after that, once the novelty wears off, and at the end of 10 weeks you'll have made a lot of improvement. You may not be able to completely meet your goals, but you'll be on the right path. Good luck and try to have fun!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

YES! GRIMM!!!!

When I took Bella to her first class a couple months after I got her from rescue I was almost feeling sorry for the other dogs-she could sit, down, stay and heel-we were TOTALLY going to show them up. We got there and she crawled under a chair and wouldn't come out. We ended up spending the whole class crawling closer and closer to where the class was and just standing there.







So it IS harder to apply things in different environments.









BTW-I keep thinking about those little off lead dogs and I am not saying to hit them with a walking stick or Nordic pole, but did see a guy walking the other day with his golf club. There is no leash law here so I am guessing he's had close encounters of the teethy kind and he's using that to keep dogs away. Am I losing it or could this be helpful? If you could extend your arm out another 4 feet or so you could "protect" Grimm, helping him to relax, preventing him from thinking he has to take the lead? I know I have used my leg to block a dog from getting closer (I didn't I say I was always super smart!) much to the delight of a certain Miss Ilsa. Please-anyone feel free to tell me NEIN!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sounds like he was great! Next week will be better! Go Grimm and Patti!!!!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I think you both did great. If Grimm had been perfect you would not need the class at all. This way you have a very high starting point to now measure your progress, which I'm predicting will move in leaps and bounds (hmm, maybe not the right analogy as it sounds too much like lunging







). 

Congratulations on doing so well - the Queen has succeeded!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Quote:My goal: After 10 weeks, my hope is that
> 1.)Listening to Momma when other dogs are around will become econd-nature to Grimm, and that
> 2.) The "wow" factor of other dogs will diminish.
> 
> Can these things happen? Are they likely?


Absolutely! You have a goal, you have the desire and you have the relationship with Grimm. You two can easily achieve the goals that you have set! Think positive and positive things will happen.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Mr. NaughtyBody(Grimm) in Doofus Class!*

Patti, sorry for coming into this late. I see you have plenty of great advice already. I just want to add that you did great for a first time in a whole new environment and yes, this is indeed a correct decision. Growth comes from adversity. I'm quite certain that you will meet your goals and more.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Mr. NaughtyBody(Grimm) in Doofus Class!*

Thank you so much Tom for weighing in on this! I really appreciate your support, any ideas, outright criticisms, anything you care to offer.







This is a special challenge... strong-minded Czech workinglines GSD paired with a soft, shy handler with disabilities, in a group setting where all the other dogs are "pet types" who would never challenge anybody. They use food in this class, too.... but they do allow me to correct Grimm. I am of course the only person there with a choke-chain. I will give this my all. And groth from adversity is right... remember how I said I am shy, soft? Not when Grimm decides to try to instigate anything. Then, I morph into The Queen.







I can be the leader Grimm needs to feel calm. I hope!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Mr. NaughtyBody(Grimm) in Doofus Class!*



> Originally Posted By: BrightelfI can be the leader Grimm needs to feel calm.


Let that be your mantra and you'll surely be successful. Don't think of your physical disabilities although I know that's hard. Think of your mental abilities - you know that is what is most called for. Think also of the progress you've already made - and it is substantial - and use that to build your confidence and his.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Mr. NaughtyBody(Grimm) in Doofus Class!*

Thank you, Tom!







Will do!







After all, it isn't about altitude... it's attitude!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Mr. NaughtyBody(Grimm) in Doofus Class!*

Congratulations on getting through the class!! When I began reading this thread, I was really interested because my Heidi has pretty much the same on-leash issues, been to reactive class (we call it special ed) and I think I have made excuses not to take her to anymore regular obed. classes because I have been afraid of how she would be. This give me courage that maybe Heidi and I could do a group class also.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Mr. NaughtyBody(Grimm) in Doofus Class!*

Go for it, Bridget! Heidi and you have already got a rutine going with the "special ed" classes.







Heidi would transfer easily to a regular obedience class, just great!!









Thank you for the encouragement, by the way. I am still nervous. Gonna do the class-- but still nervous. We will work through it!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Mr. NaughtyBody(Grimm) in Doofus Class!*

Yes, maybe I will sign up. Keep up the good work Patti & Grimm!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Mr. NaughtyBody(Grimm) in Doofus Class!*

Jean, by the way-- the little Napoleonic Enraged Appetizers (ticked-off, infuriated, aggressive off-lead small lapdogs) here cannot be punted away by a walking stick, cos I don't have a free hand for a stick! Bummer.. I need both hands to handle my Whopper (Grimm).


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Mr. NaughtyBody(Grimm) in Doofus Class!*

One word: boots


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Mr. NaughtyBody(Grimm) in Doofus Class!*

Patti, 
i really do not see any other dogs showing up the regal prince Grimm so you hang in there sweety. I may not be feeling up to coming on the board everyday but know that i am always thinking of you, Grimm and Ulrich! Grimm is a angel and he knows it. Just ask the fair and elegant bearla, she will tell you!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Mr. NaughtyBody(Grimm) in Doofus Class!*

Patti,

Congratulations to you and Grimm for doing so very well in group class!









I have nothing to add to the truly expert advice you have already received on this thread; it's clear that you have friends around the world who have the wisdom that comes from years of experience in working with dogs. 

I only want to add my congratulations on a job well done--and a hearty round of applause for you and Grimm!









Keep up the good work!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Mr. NaughtyBody(Grimm) in Doofus Class!*

Thanks for the encouragement, Madonna and Kukla!







Not sure if we begin regular classes (that was a free trial) this month or next.. will see how that goes.







All the exposure to working round other dogs has got to be good for him, wether we get into class this month or next, I think.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Mr. NaughtyBody(Grimm) in Doofus Class!*

The first class is always a mess. Our trainer refers to it as 'chaos night.' New place, new faces, new dogs, new routine. . . The first night I brought Risa into classes, I was lucky to get her in the room. And then she spent the rest of class hiding from everyone else and growling at the other dogs. No one could get within 6+ feet of Risa before she'd run away. Not even the trainer. Risa already knew some behaviors like sit/down/shake/etc. But it didn't matter. She fell apart in the new location. She caught on pretty quickly and got to become a more 'normal' member of the class.

It takes time. You have to be confident in your abilities and patient. Perserverence pays off. And I think these classes will help Grimm generalize his training better. Good luck.


----------

